# Schmidt samples



## Russianwolf (Mar 3, 2009)

okay, got the samples in from Schmidt today and have had a preliminary look at them. 

I grabbed a Jr. Gent rollerball and it fit in the Schmidt bushing just fine. They are nice since they are plated in Gold, Chrome or Nickel and are ment to leave the rim visible (about 1mm). I'll post pics when I get a chance.

I looked at one of the nibs and while it does not come apart like the ones we are used to, I was able to just pull the nib/feed out with a little twist. I'm going to put an ink cartridge on it and make sure that I didn't damage it, but it seems to be a tight friction fit to me.

More to come.


----------



## chriselle (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm interested to see what you've got there Mike.  Looking forward to some pics.


----------



## Russianwolf (Mar 4, 2009)

I have a couple with me at the office this morning to test them out.

The nib/front sections fit my Jr. Gent and Baron just fine, so the m8.5x1 (Schmidt's spec for the threads) must be a very close fit for what they use. As mentioned the bushings they sent for use with their sections allows the Jr. Gent sections to fit as well.

The stock nibs write relatively well. Not scratchy even when dry.

As mentioned, I've been able to pull several apart and reassemble them without any problem. It is a tight friction fit, but nothing that needs tools to do. I was surprise by this as the email exchange I had with their rep said the nibs would not be replaceable. 

The only thing that I've noticed is inking both one that I disassembled/reassembled and one straight out of the box, the feed tends to be a little more wet than the feed on my Baron. meaning if you touch the exposed portion of the feed with your finger, you will get a few tiny dots of ink where the fins hit you. They don't drip, but just something I noticed. Again this was on both a new one and one I took apart. So it doesn't look as if the disassembly/reassembly hurt the section at all.

They also sent me samples of some of their various ink pumps. But I'll save those for later.


----------



## PTJeff (Mar 6, 2009)

Mike,
When you talked with the Schmidt rep, did they have a minimum order?

sorry, saw the min. on other post


----------

